# How many of you people



## ThatGuy (May 5, 2009)

Are Sci Fi fans? anime? comics? Those categories?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2009)

What do you mean "you people?"


----------



## Kian (May 5, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> What do you mean "you people?"



What do you mean, "you people?"


----------



## byu (May 5, 2009)

The 4,806 of us that are registered on the forums


----------



## ThatGuy (May 5, 2009)

My universal pronouns.

its 4806 now


----------



## keemy (May 5, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> What do you mean "you people?"



What do YOU mean "you people"? is a better question...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 5, 2009)

Anime...not anymore though. Manga is better.


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2009)

3,229 of us here at speedsolving.com are fans of sci-fi, comics/manga, or anime.

(what?)


----------



## byu (May 5, 2009)

And the others...


----------



## Nukoca (May 5, 2009)

Sci fi... ftw.


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 5, 2009)

Sci-fi- Sure.
Anime- Used to watch way too much, not anymore.
Manga- Used to, but I like anime more.
Comics- No


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2009)

NO I AM NOT A FAN ALL OF THOSE THINGS ARE STUPID!


----------



## VP7 (May 5, 2009)

Sci-fi - Yes
Rest - No


----------



## Ellis (May 5, 2009)

sci-fi: can't say I like it significantly more than other genres of books/movies/tv
Comic: no
Anime: meh
Manga: wtf is that


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 5, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Manga: wtf is that


Japanese comics.


----------



## Ellis (May 5, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Manga: wtf is that
> ...



oh... pfft.... thats a double no then.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 6, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> NO I AM NOT A FAN ALL OF THOSE THINGS ARE STUPID!



You be no fan of english either. lql.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

im sooo excited for the new star trek movie ))) and i love star wars,, im a huge scifi fan


----------



## MrData (May 6, 2009)

W00T ANOTHER STAR TREK FAN!
Sci-Fi ftw!!
I've already seen the new movie btw.


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (May 6, 2009)

Sci-Fi: Yes. i was rasied on starwars
Anime: yes. i love naruto
manga:....i'm an addict
american comics: i don't really like them


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 6, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> NO I AM NOT A FAN ALL OF THOSE THINGS ARE STUPID!



LIEZ!!!!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

MrData said:


> W00T ANOTHER STAR TREK FAN!
> Sci-Fi ftw!!
> I've already seen the new movie btw.



lol love your pic  dont tell me how it ends!!! ive always been facinated by star trek and star wars  soooooo cool,,


----------



## MistArts (May 6, 2009)

Kian said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean "you people?"
> ...



Problems come with the lack of the plural form of "you" in the English language...


----------



## MrData (May 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> lol love your pic  dont tell me how it ends!!! ive always been facinated by star trek and star wars  soooooo cool,,



Thanks, and don't worry I won't spoil anything...
Only 2 days left until the release!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

i know,, im soooo excited about 10 of my friends, me, and my teacher,, are going to see it on friday


----------



## MrData (May 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> i know,, im soooo excited about 10 of my friends, me, and my teacher,, are going to see it on friday



Well enjoy, it certainly won't disappoint.
Be sure to check it out in IMAX as well.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

that would be epic  and star wars and star trek quotes are my pet peaves:
1. Lord Vader never says "Luke, I am your father!" in any of the movies
2. Captian Kirk never says "Beam me up, Scottie." in any of the shows

its sooo annoying


----------



## MrData (May 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> that would be epic  and star wars and star trek quotes are my pet peaves:
> 1. Lord Vader never says "Luke, I am your father!" in any of the movies
> 2. Captian Kirk never says "Beam me up, Scotty." in any of the shows
> 
> its sooo annoying



So you just don't like misquoted lines from Star Trek/Wars?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

no,, i hate how everybody thinks that they are actual quotes,, and my friends name is Luke so whenever someone cant get his attention they say "Luke, I AM YOUR FATHER!" its sooo annoying


----------



## Ellis (May 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> that would be epic  and star wars and star trek quotes are my pet peaves:
> 1. Lord Vader never says "Luke, I am your father!" in any of the movies
> 2. Captian Kirk never says "Beam me up, Scottie." in any of the shows
> 
> its sooo annoying



Talk about anal. That's lame. I don't consider "Luke, I am your father" as a misquote just because it isn't emphasized correctly.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

he says "No....i _am_ your father"
he doenst put luke in there


----------



## Kian (May 6, 2009)

Ellis said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > that would be epic  and star wars and star trek quotes are my pet peaves:
> ...



Agreed. The silly one to me is "Play it again, Sam" from Casablanca. He really says "Play it, Sam, play "As Time Goes On." I'm probably mostly concerned b/c it's just about the best movie ever made.


----------



## Ellis (May 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> he says "No....i _am_ your father"
> he doenst put luke in there


No... actually it's "No, _I_ am your father". I can be anal too 

I just consider the common quote to be "Luke............ I am your father". Cut all the crap out in between, I'm sure there was a luke in there somewhere before.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

umm,, let me find a youtube vid,, and then ill write down the exact words


----------



## Ellis (May 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> umm,, let me find a youtube vid,, and then ill write down the exact words



I already know what the exact words are.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

i mean like,, before and after that part


----------



## ThatGuy (May 6, 2009)

lql. i forget what forum i'm on. I was just about to post a reply about speedcubing. Then i was like...Wait a minute................


----------



## Odin (May 6, 2009)

I’m a fan of all of that.
But anime/manga corrupts peoples mind.
Just find a hardcore Otaku, and you'll know what i mean.
(Otaku = anime fan)


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

ok,, so here it is,, video proof
[youtube]h6sj89xgnl4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## ThatGuy (May 6, 2009)

Odin said:


> I’m a fan of all of that.
> But anime/manga corrupts peoples mind.
> Just find a hardcore Otaku, and you'll know what i mean.
> (Otaku = anime fan)



no kidding. The REALLY hardcore girls are the worst.


----------



## Odin (May 6, 2009)

Does any one want to see the new Star Trek movie? I cant wait to see it.



ThatGuy said:


> no kidding. The REALLY hardcore girls are the worst.



No.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

startrack? never heard of it


----------



## Ellis (May 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> ok,, so here it is,, video proof



"Luke, [you do not yet realize]....... _I_ am your father" 

I told you, cut all the crap out in between it. 

btw that was entirely unnecessary. I already told you I knew what it said, and partially admitted you were right, although jokingly. I even correctly quoted it.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 6, 2009)

Odin said:


> Does any one want to see the new Star Trek movie? I cant wait to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you fail at quoting? I'm not sure i understand.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

lol, nice job,, but the thing is,, luke says something inbetween vaders two lines,, soo it doesnt work


----------



## Ellis (May 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> lol, nice job,, but the thing is,, luke says something inbetween vaders two lines,, soo it doesnt work



It was actually just a really long run-on sentence which luke interrupted. Every star wars fan knows that, DUH.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2009)

Ellis said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > lol, nice job,, but the thing is,, luke says something inbetween vaders two lines,, soo it doesnt work
> ...



umm ok? pretty sure not ever star wars fan knows that


----------



## nitrocan (May 6, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > I’m a fan of all of that.
> ...



I'm an anime & manga fan too if you put it that way, but not really a HARDCORE one. I just watch Bleach weekly and maybe another short anime.


----------



## Bryan (May 6, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/y'all


----------



## MistArts (May 6, 2009)

Bryan said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



That's the informal form.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



Yes, y'all is the informal form. You-all is the formal form.


----------



## spdcbr (May 6, 2009)

I like manga, i used to read dbz, naruto, inu yasha, a bunch of other stuff, right now, I'm whipping through bleach.


----------



## qqwref (May 6, 2009)

It used to be that "you" was the plural form (and "thou" was the singular form). Knowing that, I find it pretty funny that, now that people have started to use "you" for singular too, they need to invent a new word for the plural in order to keep them distinct


----------

